# How long before clomid has that "volumising" effect on ejaculate?



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hi all, bit of an odd question... when taking clomid how long before any effect on the amount of semen kicks in?? Just got some things coming up and would like to "improve results"... :thumb:


----------



## Glyneth (Sep 14, 2007)

to be honest mate it ive never noticed much of a different, infact sometimes the volume has been alot more when shut down! If your talking about fertility then it totally depends on the person and how good your PCT is. As far as im aware though its not the semen count that makes up the volume anyways, it has to mix with another fluid at the point of ejaculation which makes up the full volume(i think) but not completely sure how this is effected by being shut down. Not the most certain answer but hope it helps!


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

Glyneth said:


> to be honest mate it ive never noticed much of a different, infact sometimes the volume has been alot more when shut down! If your talking about fertility then it totally depends on the person and how good your PCT is. As far as im aware though its not the semen count that makes up the volume anyways, it has to mix with another fluid at the point of ejaculation which makes up the full volume(i think) but not completely sure how this is effected by being shut down. Not the most certain answer but hope it helps!


Yep I'd agree with that mate. Ejaculation volume is way down for me when I'm on. After PCT, with balls back to normal, the ejaculate is back to normal. I,ve never experienced Peter North type spurts when using clomid


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Interesting... perhaps I should have had a poll with do you get peter north type spurts on clomid or peter andre... 

Thanks for the input guys...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Hell yeah baby, tons more!! hmmmm how long.....I'd take it in the afternoon if she is coming round in the evening. Calais and Viagra too hahaha BOOM!


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> Hi all, bit of an odd question... when taking clomid how long before any effect on the amount of semen kicks in?? Just got some things coming up and would like to "improve results"... :thumb:


Making a movie? :whistling:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

dixie normus said:


> Making a movie? :whistling:


Maybe got a bit of wallpapering to do and wanting to go organic with the paste :confused1:

:lol:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> Hell yeah baby, tons more!! hmmmm how long.....I'd take it in the afternoon if she is coming round in the evening. Calais and Viagra too hahaha BOOM!


That quick?? in that case will have a naughty night pill box ready with clomid and cialis... I thought it might take a few days at least... cheers mate...



dixie normus said:


> Making a movie? :whistling:


no mores the pity, just something I want to do to spice up the vinegar stroke... she already moans theres a lot but I really want to do the job right... :devil2:



rs007 said:


> Maybe got a bit of wallpapering to do and wanting to go organic with the paste :confused1:
> 
> :lol:


LMAO... organic paste... yeah baby...


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

are you on cycle just now mate?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

weeman said:


> are you on cycle just now mate?


just cruising on test at the moment... and probably will be for life... :wink:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

does being on a cycle make a difference?


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

On a differant note a few weeks..5-8 after ive been back on cruising dose(250mg 7-10d) after a decant cycle,.. g test ew 100mg tren ed with dbol or oxy

i notice a drastic increase(a dose gf ..lol:whistling:l) in sperm/fliud production.. im talking a good 500-600%


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Trenzyme said:


> On a differant note a few weeks..5-8 after ive been back on cruising dose(250mg 7-10d) after a decant cycle,.. g test ew 100mg tren ed with dbol or oxy
> 
> i notice a drastic increase(a dose gf ..lol:whistling:l) in sperm/fliud production.. im talking a good 500-600%


I have noticed similar things... but not such an increase in amount... one thing that I have found weird is that my boys have not shrunk much at all and after stopping tren they have grown a bit... still on 500mg of test a week but thats it...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

I find it takes about 12 hours before the volume starts to increase from it.. but when it does it's hilarious!


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

you reckon peter north is on the clomid?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

DB said:


> I find it takes about 12 hours before the volume starts to increase from it.. but when it does it's hilarious!


Thanks mate... I am going to give it a bash and see what turns out so to speak...


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> I find it takes about 12 hours before the volume starts to increase from it.. but when it does it's hilarious!


yea funny for you maybe


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

MissBC said:


> yea funny for you maybe


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Thats one in the eye for miss BC

I remember Dutch giving a list of substances that made you cum in wagon loads, clomid

was one of them but there were a few more, he was a porn star as well

I miss Dutch's stories:rolleyes:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Thats one in the eye for miss BC


:laugh::laugh:

hmmmmm he gets it in my eye hes in trouble as it ruins my contacts and they arent cheap lol plus it fecking stings


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

tel3563 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Thats one in the eye for miss BC
> 
> I remember Dutch giving a list of substances that made you cum in wagon loads, clomid
> 
> ...


where is he???

he was funny as fcuk.......

I might give this clomid malarkey a go........


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Peter North is the king of the money shot.....im betting a few quid hes on the clomid,also smashing the proviron in as well.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Thats one in the eye for miss BC
> 
> I remember Dutch giving a list of substances that made you cum in wagon loads, clomid
> 
> ...


You got a link to that list... just in case someone wants to experiment of course...


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

its in the adult lounge somewhere mate,i asked for the recipe when he was still on the board,there should be a thread title along the lines asking for it.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Ive never noticed this from Clomid :cursing:

Mind you, I don't get a lot of testicular atrophy on cycle

I have odd balls


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

weeman said:


> its in the adult lounge somewhere mate,i asked for the recipe when he was still on the board,there should be a thread title along the lines asking for it.


Thanks Mr Weeman... I will look that up...



rs007 said:


> Ive never noticed this from Clomid :cursing:
> 
> Mind you, I don't get a lot of testicular atrophy on cycle
> 
> I have odd balls


I am much the same... my boys dont seem to shrink that much esp if its test only... volume is still pretty good but would love to see the look when or if a peter north style amount gushes forth... lol... (does this mean we are two odd balls in a sack...lol)...


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

found the thread mate  his recipe is on the first page- http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/adults-lounge/48255-heavy-cummers.html


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

weeman said:


> found the thread mate  his recipe is on the first page-http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/adults-lounge/48255-heavy-cummers.html


Copy and paste request for us of too young mental age to enter adult room


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Copy and paste request for us of too young mental age to enter adult room


 :lol: :lol:



dutch_scott said:


> trade secrets comming ok
> 
> its l carnitine 3g,
> 
> ...


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Mr Weeman you rock...!!! Been looking under all the wrong search terms... DOH...! thanks for the link and recipe...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

weeman said:


> :lol: :lol:


Sounds like a typical PWO shake for me, and theres barely a teaspoon comes out me :lol:

What we need, is some cutting edge info. There has been a lot of complaint recently, of lack of cutting edge info.

So I'm pushing the envelope.

Here it comes, the new cutting edge info.

Site inject each testicle with 20ml of Supercooks ready made icing, 20 min before bang bang. Not allowed to discuss sources cough *asda* cough.

That stuff is a bit thick, so use an 18, or pref 16 gauge needle. In the balls.

Damn, bitch will have a face like a wedding cake on steroids when you bust that sh1t

rs "cutting edge" 007, thats how I roll

:lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

trade secrets comming ok

its l carnitine 3g,

argingine 2g

lysine 2g

zinc oxide 40mg

taurine 3g

clomid and caverjet for the staying, semenex used to sell to alot of adult stars and that **** works,

trust me that works

Has anyone tried it??

Mak also had a recipe as well?? Although Maks was based on theory :lol:

Only joking


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

am gonna get some of that semenex and try it out!!!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Kezz said:


> am gonna get some of that semenex and try it out!!!


Unhappy with the taste of our boyfriends semen are we? :whistling:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Sounds like a typical PWO shake for me, and theres barely a teaspoon comes out me :lol:
> 
> What we need, is some cutting edge info. There has been a lot of complaint recently, of lack of cutting edge info.
> 
> ...


damn it,as usual,i gone and went down the 'more is better' route,instead of injecting 20ml in each nad i went for 2ltr........


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Unhappy with the taste of our boyfriends semen are we? :whistling:


yeah dont like prawn cocktain anymore, going to try for cheese and onion


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

Load up on l arginine 1 hr before and believe me you will notice the difference.

i will load up from morning when I anticipate sex. Lots of cum lol lol


----------

